# Probably dead LifePo4 batteries Fiat 500 Ev



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Try to take this discussion here:
http://elbil.forum24.se/elbil-forum-26.html

That car is converted in Sweden and you will probable get the best help in the swedish forum.

I have a some info on that car, if you like to know a bit more.

Send me a PM if you like.

/Best REgards
/Per


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Your least effort and cost approach would be to find a pack from a salvage Fiat 500e. I think Fiat is only selling the cars in the US in compliance states so if you live in the US that limits where you need to look for salvaged cars.

It would be a good idea to take it apart and see what you have that is good. Individual cells that have not swelled up and have a voltage between 3 and 4.2 volts are probably still good. If the pack got hot and smelled there are certainly going to be some bad cells in there.

I have never seen one but I hear they are fun to drive.

Good luck!


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

The car in question is a semi professional conversion made in sweden.
Neither the battery or the motor solution has anything with the Fiat 500ev to do.
for instance the batterypack is made out of cylindrical K2 LiFePo4 cells.
The system voltage is about 96 volts.

So there is not much use in getting a salvage fiat in the US to fix that car.

But nineeleven has found the forum in sweden, so I think he will find the help he needs there.

Regars
/Per


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't notice the OP is in Sweden. The Fiat 500e (not Ev) is only sold (reluctantly) in the USA compliance states.

I would still look at the battery and figure out what is good. You may be able to remove the bad cells, disable the faulty BMS, manually balance the pack, adjust the charger to terminate at the lower pack voltage and drive the car. A few less cells will not terribly affect anything but the range.

Best Wishes!


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, Jörgern!


Hi, I'm Erhard Pfisztner. I'm from Hungary.

My car charger had died. TCCH 96-18 CAN2 .
Now it is under orders from the manufacturer.



ECAR SWEDEN
Ben van de Geer
+46 767 808 102
[email protected]
www.ecarsweden.com

Signalgatan 4
442 40 Kungälv
Sweden


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello,

Sorry for opening such an old topic...
But I have a ecar rebuild fiat 500 over here and I was wondering if anyone could help me with some information?
This car doesnt turn on ready, is there any diagnostic posibility?

Best regards
Richard


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Richirichnl96 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for opening such an old topic...
> But I have a ecar rebuild fiat 500 over here and I was wondering if anyone could help me with some information?
> ...


Yes, there is diagnostic. Hypert terminal, or tera therm.
The BMS informations:


Elithion Lithiumate manual - Set-up Serial Communications


----------

